
PostgreSQL 12 RC 1 Released - progval
https://www.postgresql.org/about/news/1975/
======
unvs
Release notes ->
[https://www.postgresql.org/docs/12/release-12.html](https://www.postgresql.org/docs/12/release-12.html)

